# Grub zerschossen, was nun ?



## Professor Frink (11. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,
vor nen paar Tagen habe ich mir neben meinem primären Win7 Ubuntu uf meiner 2.internen Platte installiert.
Nun brauchte ich heute kurzzeitig Speicherplatz um nen paar Sachen zu backupen. Da es schnell gehen musste, habe ich einfach die Festplatte formatiert, in der Annahme, dass halt Ubuntu dabei draufgeht. Ging auch alles tadellos, aber als ich eben das erste mal Rebootet hab, grinste mich eine Fehlermeldung von Grub an."No such device...." Jetzt sehe ich nur ne Commandline von Grub Rescue.
Wie kriege ich es ieder hin, dass Win7 einfach so bootet ohne grub ?
thx schonmal
Frink


----------



## mattinator (12. Juni 2010)

Windows 7 Wiederherstellungskonsole von DVD, fixmbr und ggf. noch fixboot.


----------



## geforceeee (12. Juni 2010)

Dann hast Du aber nicht deine Festplatte richtig formatiert, denn sonst müsste tatsächlich alles verschwunden sein.

Du kannst dir ja eine Linux Live CD machen und davon booten.

lg, geforceeee


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juni 2010)

supergrubdisk um Grub zu reparieren, alternativ die Windows 7 DVD.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juni 2010)

Wie kriege ich dass denn mit der win7 dvd hin ?
ich geh da auf installieren, dann auf reparaturoptionen, dann auf eingabeaufforderung aber befehle wie fixmbr oder fixboot kennt er da net...


----------



## mattinator (14. Juni 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wie kriege ich dass denn mit der win7 dvd hin ?
> ich geh da auf installieren, dann auf reparaturoptionen, dann auf eingabeaufforderung aber befehle wie fixmbr oder fixboot kennt er da net...



Entschuldigung, hatte M$'s Kompatibilität wieder mal überschätzt. Hier die Alternative für Vista und 7: How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows (alternativ soll auch das funktionieren: Windows no longer starts after you install an earlier version of the Windows operating system in a dual-boot configuration).


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Juni 2010)

jop, ich habs schon 3 mins nach meinem post geschnallt, googeln hilft^^
aer vielen dank für die Hilfe, jetzt gehts wieder.


----------

